# Why I don't like religion...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

How can anyone really support this crap?

An 84-year-old woman in Minnesota was reportedly told by her church last weekend that she is no longer allowed to be buried next to her husband due to church policy that states â*members who have not gathered together with us in worship to receive the Lordâs Supper at least four times in one calendar year will have excluded themselves from fellowship with us*.â

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/0...dl24|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-269646603_htmlws-main-bb


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Is it not their right to choose to exclude whom they wish for whatever reason they wish. Personally I think they are wrong, but, it is their party.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't support that crap. It's horrible what people do to other people in the name of God.

That said, the God that I continue to believe in has had some things to say about such people, and they aren't so good.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

How many dollars have she and her late husband given to that church in 50 years. Plus she purchased a plot ??


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

It is like everything else. There are some bad apples in every group. That is why you have the right to choose your own building to attend if you decide it is right. The church is Christ not the building. When there are people in that building more interested in building themselves up politically or socially and less interested in building up Christ then of course it is no good. Unfortunately, this has become a sad trend but only you make that decision to be a part of a place that does such things. 

For you to judge Christianity as a whole by a few ridiculous stories is not good although it is easy to fall into that trap. 

I know very few true Christians who would support something like this story. Personally I would walk out during the conversation and never look back. This isn't what being a Christian is about.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Farmerga said:


> Is it not their right to choose to exclude whom they wish for whatever reason they wish. Personally I think they are wrong, but, it is their party.


Unfortunately it is their right, they own the cemetery. If they won't let her be buried there the least they should do is refund the money for the plot she paid for. Otherwise, I think the whole deal is horrifying and cruel.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Unfortunately it is their right, they own the cemetery. If they won't let her be buried there the least they should do is refund the money for the plot she paid for. Otherwise, I think the whole deal is horrifying and cruel.


 I believe it is as well. There is no love showing from this church, that much is certain.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd find me the ''right'' judge and dig up the husband and sell 2 plots.....


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As long as they're not going on a crusade, pursuing jihad, running an inquisition, or beheading people, I figure it's a useful diversion. The heaven or hell, carrot or stick promise and threat has done some good in it's time.

Churches end up being social clubs which is good in its own way. If you're not in the club it stands to reason you're out of the club. Their club, their rules.

I second moving her husband.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can anyone really support this crap?
> 
> ...


Belong to a group? Abide by it's rules. Whether that is a HOA, country, particular denomination of a religion or the pro-abortion lobby. If you can not than do not be surprised when the rules are enforced against you. 

Rather easy to understand.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can anyone really support this crap?
> 
> An 84-year-old woman in Minnesota was reportedly told by her church last weekend that she is no longer allowed to be buried next to her husband due to church policy that states â*members who have not gathered together with us in worship to receive the Lordâs Supper at least four times in one calendar year will have excluded themselves from fellowship with us*.â
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/0...dl24|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-269646603_htmlws-main-bb


I doubt if many condone the actions of anyone who would prevent an elderly woman from being buried with her husband. 

The article did state the woman had been clashing with the congregation and I would wonder if she's suffering from depression or dementia but in either case, I'm left to wonder if it was someone's misguided idea of attempting to convince her to be less disruptive. 

I have a funny feeling that now that this has made the news, there will be a resolution fairly quickly.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

When they sold the plot to the couple I wonder what the language is in the document. Seems if they paid for the plot she has every right to be buried there. Then again it depends on the wording and state law.

I also wonder what her different viewpoints were concerning the church's dealings. Again we don't have all the information on the matter we are making judgment. 

From a purely PR standpoint though I think this particular church/congregation has shot themselves in both feet...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow. Wonder the denomination. I could guess, but I am curious. 

To lump "religion" as though all "religious" people do this is kinda rich though.

Strange rule, that is for sure...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya really why the blanket statement? Why demonize ALL?
Don't like one Move on to another one but to lump them all in as one just because of the actions OF ONE. is one more out of line post, just to diss all religion in one big sweep is a pile of stable floor sweepings. Or this just another attempt at yet another trolling post to knock yet once again religion AND Christians in general ???????


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Painting with that broad brush can really get sloppy.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya its dripping with slop all over.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can anyone really support this crap?
> 
> An 84-year-old woman in Minnesota was reportedly told by her church last weekend that she is no longer allowed to be buried next to her husband due to church policy that states â*members who have not gathered together with us in worship to receive the Lordâs Supper at least four times in one calendar year will have excluded themselves from fellowship with us*.â
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/0...dl24|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-269646603_htmlws-main-bb


When you say you hate religion does that mean you hate God?

I expect you to say you don't believe in God so you can't hate what you don't believe exists.

Why can't you simply say you don't believe in religion, or better yet, why can't you simply say you hate people?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Arab Kanigit, I disagree with you so often I feel it is not only right for me to "like" your message but to also say out loud right here... You are dead on right. 

What logic makes IP say she doesn't like religion because one person or one church did something stupid? It's funny because her tag line used to be something like "racists suck", but for some reason she believes that form of bigotry is bad but her anti-religion bigotry is OK. Perhaps IP MIGHT understand her bigoted statement if we show her a few analogous statements? 

_The reason I don't like black people is because Michael Brown attacked the cop is Ferguson, MO. _

_The reason I don't like Mexicans is because an illegal immigrant drunk driver killed a 3 yr old boy when he crashed into a family's car that was stopped at an intersection._ (It happened in Utah in 2014 but it wasn't a Mexican, it was an El Salvadorean, so that makes it a two-fer bigoted comment).

Both comments above are completely wrong-headed as is IP's logical error of applying a specific case of stupidity to generalize and paint billions of the world's people as bad for believing in something...anything. And here's the funny part, in IP's message #26 in "Trump has never had the flu..." she says, "Generalizations make people look foolish."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> When you say you hate religion does that mean you hate God?
> 
> I expect you to say you don't believe in God so you can't hate what you don't believe exists.
> 
> Why can't you simply say you don't believe in religion, or better yet, why can't you simply say you hate people?


Religion exists whether one believes in a particular God or not, and it's easy to hate the things *some* do in the name of their chosen religion.

Some *claim* to be "religious" while acting quite hateful, and that seems to be what many "hate" most about "religion"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> Arab Kanigit, I disagree with you so often I feel it is not only right for me to "like" your message but to also say out loud right here... You are dead on right.
> 
> What logic makes IP say she doesn't like religion because one person or one church did something stupid? It's funny because her tag line used to be something like "racists suck", but for some reason she believes that form of bigotry is bad but her anti-religion bigotry is OK. Perhaps IP MIGHT understand her bigoted statement if we show her a few analogous statements?
> 
> ...


Well said.. So very well said..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> When you say you hate religion does that mean you hate God?
> 
> I expect you to say you don't believe in God so you can't hate what you don't believe exists.
> 
> Why can't you simply say you don't believe in religion, or better yet, why can't you simply say you hate people?


Where did I say I hated anything? I didn't, please don't put words in my mouth. It's rude, and not truthful. 

Nope. I don't believe it god. How could I dislike something that is imaginary?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Both comments above are completely wrong-headed as is IP's logical error of applying a specific case of stupidity to *generalize* and paint billions of the world's *people* as bad for believing in something...anything. And here's the funny part, in IP's message #26 in "Trump has never had the flu..." she says, "Generalizations make people look foolish."


This isn't a generalization
It's a specific example
It's not about "people" at all
It's about "religion"


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Religion exists whether one believes in a particular God or not, and it's easy to hate the things *some* do in the name of their chosen religion.
> 
> Some *claim* to be "religious" while acting quite hateful, and that seems to be what many "hate" most about "religion"


So, this is what is going to be used this time to grant one the "authority" to demonize a whole lot of people based on the actions of a few?

Seems to be stereotyping to the Nth degree to me.

After viewing the number of posts along these lines from certain people, it looks to be a "marketing" type of scheme, kind of like Main Stream Media, brainwashing people into believing what is not true with marketing tricks. Over and over.........


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This isn't a generalization
> It's a specific example
> It's not about "people" at all
> It's about "religion"


"Why I don't like religion" is not a generalization, eh?
"It is a specific example" of why she does not like religion, a generalization.
"It is not about people" but, as above, a specific set of people are identified.
"it's about "Religion"" and whom might be classified with regards to participating within that "Religion"? - Here... I'll help -> people.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> So, this is what is going to be used this time to grant one the "authority" to demonize a whole lot of people based on the actions of a few?
> 
> Seems to be *stereotyping* to the Nth degree to me.
> 
> After viewing the number of posts along these lines from certain people, it looks to be a "marketing" type of scheme, kind of like Main Stream Media, brainwashing people into believing what is not true with marketing tricks. Over and over.........


The "religious" often grant themselves the authority to demonize anyone who doesn't follow their ideas to the letter, even if it's others who claim the same religion

The "Gay Marriage" thread was a good example


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The "religious" often grant themselves the authority to demonize anyone who doesn't follow their ideas to the letter, even if it's others who claim the same religion
> 
> The "Gay Marriage" thread was a good example


Homosexual behavior is spoken to directly in the Bible. They want to marry to receive benefits from this government for the most part. I would think that there is only a few that want and think that they deserve the benefits of the Holy Writ of Matrimony who's primary purpose is to Glorify God, but they will attempt to push that through, of this I am sure. 

You can see the manifestations of this already with gay pastors and such. 

Can you not see the irony therein? I can.

P.S. Isn't your first sentence another generalization?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Ya really why the blanket statement? Why demonize ALL?
> Don't like one Move on to another one but to lump them all in as one just because of the actions OF ONE. is one more out of line post, just to diss all religion in one big sweep is a pile of stable floor sweepings. Or this just another attempt at yet another trolling post to knock yet once again religion AND Christians in general ???????


I'm sorry that you didn't understand that this was an example. 

Sadly, it's not a lone incident. Last year there was an 84 year old woman kicked out her church for not tithing. http://www.walb.com/story/29762845/92-year-old-woman-kicked-out-of-church-for-not-tithing

A small church in northeast Georgia is defending its decision to revoke the membership of a 103-year-old woman who disagreed with the pastor. http://nypost.com/2015/09/18/103-ye...ut-of-her-church-for-disagreeing-with-pastor/

I do agree that all three examples I've given are christians tho...


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

There are many examples of humans doing many very undesirable things. To categorize "Christians" is not fair and no different than racism against anything that is different than yourself. You could post the story and most folks Christian and not would be upset by it. You did categorize by beginning with the statement that this is why I don't like religion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> "Why I don't like religion" is not a generalization, eh?
> "It is a specific example" of why she does not like religion, a generalization.
> "It is not about people" but, as above, a specific set of people are identified.
> "it's about "Religion"" and whom might be classified with regards to participating within that "Religion"? - Here... I'll help -> people.


Hmmm. It's my opinion, I dislike religion, _and_ I provided an example that perfectly illustrates why. How can that possibly be a generalization? 

Nice try to all of you. Didn't work but better luck next time. 

Deke, as I said before on the other forum when _you posted the exact same thing_, I simply don't care what you think of my posts or me personally. Not one iota.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

grandma12703 said:


> There are many examples of humans doing many very undesirable things. To categorize "Christians" is not fair and no different than racism against anything that is different than yourself. You could post the story and most folks Christian and not would be upset by it.


Where in my original post did I say christians? Can you point it it out please? Thank you.

*You* brought up christianity in post #5.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where in my original post did I say christians? Can you point it it out please? Thank you.
> 
> *You* brought up christianity in post #5.


Fair enough. Does this mean that you do not have a problem with Christianity and that what you posted had nothing against Christianity? I apologize if that is the case and the wrong assumption was rushed into.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...gonna take some typing to get out of this one... 

Google dictionary:

genÂ·erÂ·alÂ·iÂ·zaÂ·tion
&#716;jen(&#601r&#601;l&#601;&#712;z&#257;SH(&#601n/
_noun_
noun: *generalization*; plural noun: *generalizations*; noun: *generalisation*; plural noun: *generalisations*
a general statement or concept obtained by inference from specific cases.
"he was making sweeping generalizations"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The "religious" often grant themselves the authority to demonize anyone who doesn't follow their ideas to the letter, even if it's others who claim the same religion
> 
> The "Gay Marriage" thread was a good example


Exactly. The fact that pagans have jumped in is especially rich given that many religions/religious don't even recognize them as legitimate, and some consider them "devil worshipers". Weird.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> ...gonna take some typing to get out of this one...
> 
> Google dictionary:
> 
> ...


*If* my post was a generalization than most of the posts on GC are. I'll be sure to point them out. :happy2: 

I stand by what I posted. I dislike religion, and I gave an example why.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

scooter said:


> :yawn: Just another bait thread!


Yet you read it, _and_ posted. :facepalm:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

grandma12703 said:


> Fair enough. Does this mean that you do not have a problem with Christianity and that what you posted had nothing against Christianity? I apologize if that is the case and the wrong assumption was rushed into.


Sigh. Wasn't the title clear enough? "Why *I don't like religion*." Period. All religion.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. The fact that pagans have jumped in is especially rich given that many religions/religious don't even recognize them as legitimate, and some consider them "devil worshipers". Weird.


As one of the pagan/heathens here, I felt that is someone dislikes religion it includes any religion unless there is some distinction made I missed. I also don't have a dislike for any religion. I may dislike what an individual or a group does but I don't judge all on that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> As one of the pagan/heathens here, I felt that is someone dislikes religion it includes any religion unless there is some distinction made I missed. I also don't have a dislike for any religion. I may dislike what an individual or a group does but I don't judge all on that.


You mean a group like a church or churches? Like the example I used in my first post? I see... so it's not a generalization if you say a group? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. Wasn't the title clear enough? "Why *I don't like religion*." Period. All religion.


 
Oh boy, no point to this discussion. :surrender:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

grandma12703 said:


> Oh boy, no point to this discussion. :surrender:


No, there's not. I was confused when you first asked if I singled out christianity.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> Homosexual behavior is spoken to directly *in the Bible.* They want to marry to receive benefits from this government for the most part. I would think that there is only a few that want and think that they deserve the benefits of the Holy Writ of Matrimony who's primary purpose is to Glorify God, but they will attempt to push that through, of this I am sure.
> 
> You can see the manifestations of this already with gay pastors and such.
> 
> ...


Non religious people don't care about what is spoken of in the Bible, nor your "Writ of Holy Matrimony". 

That only applies to your interpretation of your religion............but we already had this conversation, so there's little point in repeating it here.




> genÂ·erÂ·alÂ·iÂ·zaÂ·tion
> a general statement or concept obtained by *inference*


You very often *infer* what isn't implied because you don't like what simply *is* 

We've had this conversation also


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> Homosexual behavior is spoken to directly in the Bible. *They want to marry to receive benefits from this government for the most part. **I would think that there is only a few that want and think that they deserve the benefits of the Holy Writ of Matrimony who's primary purpose is to Glorify God, but they will attempt to push that through, of this I am sure. *
> 
> *You can see the manifestations of this already with gay pastors and such.*
> 
> ...


I highlighted your generalizations in this post. You're welcome.

(They are actually opinions but, hey, you said they were generalizations when I did it.)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> I don't support that crap. It's horrible what people do to other people in the name of God.
> 
> That said, the God that I continue to believe in has had some things to say about such people, and they aren't so good.


Sometimes the business of churches gets in the way of spirituality but I'd also like to believe that there are plenty of good people who will come forward and help this woman sort this out.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> You mean a group like a church or churches? Like the example I used in my first post? I see... so it's not a generalization if you say a group? Is that what you're saying?


Hah, you said very plainly religion, first sentence. 

You really need to think through the full post, not make excuses when you misspeak. Because now your explanation is not making any sense. 

Have you ever thought about a career in politics?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> *As one of the pagan/heathens here*, I felt that is someone dislikes religion it includes any religion unless there is some distinction made I missed. I also don't have a dislike for any religion. I may dislike what an individual or a group does but I don't judge all on that.


I don't believe you're a Pagan.

Please send pictures of yourself dancing around a bonfire in the moonlight for verification ASAP


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't believe you're a Pagan.
> 
> Please send pictures of yourself dancing around a bonfire in the moonlight for verification ASAP


Hehe, there are rules here against nekkid pictures, don't want t scare anyone either.:teehee:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Hah, you said very plainly religion, first sentence.
> 
> You really need to think through the full post, not make excuses when you misspeak. Because now your explanation is not making any sense.
> 
> Have you ever thought about a career in politics?


Uh, I know. It was my point.  It was a *church* that won't allow the woman to be buried next to her husband. A church is gathering of what? The religious, and it's part of a what? Religion, right? "Religion" encompasses all, correct? 

So can you answer the question? Or not?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't believe you're a Pagan.
> 
> Please send pictures of yourself dancing around a bonfire in the moonlight for verification ASAP


No. Just no. It's like when she wanted pics of that poster in his underwear, just no.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Uh, I know. It was my point.  It was a *church* that won't allow the woman to be buried next to her husband. A church is gathering of what? The religious, and it's part of a what? Religion, right?
> 
> So can you answer the question? Or not?


If I had a clue what you are asking I'd give it a try :bored:. Thank you, right


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> Wow. Wonder the denomination. I could guess, but I am curious.
> 
> To lump "religion" as though all "religious" people do this is kinda rich though.
> 
> Strange rule, that is for sure...


Perhaps I look at things from a different angle but I perceive there to be a vast difference between organized religion which seems to focus on church and church business and spirituality of individuals. 

I would personally never consider someone 'religious' but would perhaps consider someone spiritual or of strong faith.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> If I had a clue what you are asking I'd give it a try :bored:. Thank you, right


Clueless. Got it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Hehe, there are rules here against *nekkid pictures*, don't want t scare anyone either.:teehee:


I'm willing to accept that risk, and in the spirit of preserving your modesty, will only view them with one eye


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You really need to read the rest of the story. The woman can be buried by her husband. Someone at the Church made a mistake and admitted it and apologized -- Did you never make a mistake?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> You really need to read the rest of the story. The woman can be buried by her husband. Someone at the Church made a mistake and admitted it and apologized -- Did you never make a mistake?


If I'm wrong I both admit and apologize. I've done it many times.

The woman and her family won't accept the apology or believe it until the church puts it in writing that she can be buried by her husband. I don't blame her.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I highlighted your generalizations in this post. You're welcome.
> 
> (They are actually opinions but, hey, you said they were generalizations when I did it.)


It was and still is a "generalization" - I don't have a problem with that. Do you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> It was and still is a "generalization" - I don't have a problem with that. Do you?


Sorry. I don't understand what you're trying to say. 

Please note, I'm not pretending so I don't have to answer the question...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. Wasn't the title clear enough? "Why *I don't like religion*." Period. All religion.


I don't see you saying things against muslims, even when they kill, rape and molest children
If anybody else says anything, you jump to the defense of the muslim, declare it a blanket statement, broad brush comment or just plain hatred.
Of course, you would never inject hatred or prejudice into any post......
However, in this particular case, I agree, the church was wrong and isn't acting very Christian, but the article does say they are planning on making it right?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sorry. I don't understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> Please note, I'm not pretending so I don't have to answer the question...



That's OK.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shine said:


> That's OK.


You didn't understand what you said either? I don't feel so bad now. :happy2:


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You didn't understand what you said either? I don't feel so bad now. :happy2:


No, I know exactly what I said and what it meant. I understand from a historical view that this is how you get people to explain and then attack them.

[Notice the tactic employed above]


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where did I say I hated anything? I didn't, please don't put words in my mouth. It's rude, and not truthful.
> 
> Nope. I don't believe it god. How could I dislike something that is imaginary?


I dislike Hello Kitty.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> I dislike Hello Kitty.


I dislike SpongeBob Squarepants. Hello Kitty is just annoying (and it doesn't have a mouth which is bizarre). :happy2:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> How can anyone really support this crap?
> 
> An 84-year-old woman in Minnesota was reportedly told by her church last weekend that she is no longer allowed to be buried next to her husband due to church policy that states â*members who have not gathered together with us in worship to receive the Lordâs Supper at least four times in one calendar year will have excluded themselves from fellowship with us*.â
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/0...dl24|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-269646603_htmlws-main-bb


Her husband is dead but expected to receive the Lord's Supper four times in one calendar year? Sure. Dig him up and set him in the front pew. What moronic idiots these church people are. I hope she sues them.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

You can't excuse religion because other people make mistakes also or are wrong. Because religion exalts itself as the source of righteousness. The bum on the street is not claiming to be holy so I don't expect as much from him.

Which is why many in religion use their holy status to gain trust or molest children, or scam their followers or fellow members or whatever.

And Christians proclaim Muslims to be savages, so promote bombing them, a civilized method of dismembering bodies. Christians are winning, having killed several times more Muslims.

Jesus didn't seem to like religion much either, often calling people out for their hypocrisy and doing things "to be seen of men."

Religion may help some people to act better, but there are good people outside of religion, and some religious people who don't act well, so who knows. I think personality determines most people's morals. The aggressive types have no qualms about stealing, legally or otherwise.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I think more than personality the values instilled while growing up determine the beliefs of the adult. If the parents/parent demonstrated and practiced honesty and compassion for family members and neighbors I believe this is imparted onto the offspring. If a child comes from a horrible home life but sees through education and hard work they can direct their destiny they can overcome what was learned as a child.

If Christians are being attacked and beheaded and having their daughters sold into slavery the concept of "savage vs refined/advanced" goes right out the window and it comes down to the very primitive but society preserving action of self-preservation. A very valid and undeniable right for Christians and Muslims and everyone else...


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

grandma12703 said:


> It is like everything else. There are some bad apples in every group. That is why you have the right to choose your own building to attend if you decide it is right. The church is Christ not the building. When there are people in that building more interested in building themselves up politically or socially and less interested in building up Christ then of course it is no good. Unfortunately, this has become a sad trend but only you make that decision to be a part of a place that does such things.
> 
> For you to judge Christianity as a whole by a few ridiculous stories is not good although it is easy to fall into that trap.
> 
> I know very few true Christians who would support something like this story. Personally I would walk out during the conversation and never look back. This isn't what being a Christian is about.


----------

